# Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€



## Slice (8. Juli 2011)

*Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*

Hallo,

ich plane, mir demnächst einen PC zu kaufen und will nun schonmal schauen, was ich so nehme. Letztendlich soll das ganze bei 700€ liegen. Genutzt werden soll das Ganze als Gaming PC und zum Surfen im Internet  
Bin jetzt allerdings nicht der größte Fachmann, was Grafikkarte/Mainboard betrifft. Habe schonmal ein paar Sachen rausgesucht und benötige bei den restlichen etwas Hilfe. Plane außerdem auch zu übertakten (daher die K-CPU).

Nun mal die angepasste Liste:

CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K)
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho
Mainboard: ASRock Z68 Pro3
RAM: TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (TED38192M1333HC9DC)
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N560OC-1GI)
Netzteil:  Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3 (0-761345-06204-6/0-761345-06205-3/0-761345-23850-2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Brenner: LG Electronics GH22NS50 schwarz, SATA, bulk
Lüfter: Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Card-Reader: Ultron UCR 75 75in1 3.5" Card Reader/Writer schwarz, intern (42565)


Schon gekauft:
Bildschirm: LG Electronics Flatron E2360V
Gehäuse: CM Storm Enforcer
HDD: 2x Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)


----------



## Lordac (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*

Hallo und willkommen im Forum!

Die CPU und das Mainboard passen wobei bei letzteren mit z.B. dem ASRock Z68 Pro3, ASRock P67 Pro3 (B3) oder dem MSI P67A-C45 noch Sparpotenzial vorhanden ist.

Bei der Grafikkarte würde ich die Gigabyte GTX 560 Ti OC nehmen.

Beim Arbeitsspeicher kann man kaum noch etwas falsch machen, wenn es 4 GB sein sollen würde ich z.B. welchen von Kingston nehmen, bei den aktuell sehr niedrigen Preisen könnte man aber auch 8 GB von z.B. TeamGroup Elite in Betracht ziehen wenn es noch in´s Budget passt.

Als Festplatte ist die Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000 GB sehr gut.

Beim Netzteil hat z.B. das Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520 ein gutes P/L-Verhältnis und auch genug Leistung für OC, wenn es Kabelmanagement haben soll würde ich das Straight Power E8 CM 480W nehmen.

Da die CPU übertakten werden soll ist ein besserer CPU-Kühler Pflicht, ich empfehle den Scythe Mugen 2 oder die. EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand.

Beim Laufwerk bin ich mit LG recht zufrieden (z.B. LG GH22NS50), auch wenn es beim Zugriff etwas laut ist.

Vorschläge für Gehäuse findest du ebenfalls in meiner Kaufberatung, wenn du beim Monitor noch nicht festgelegt bist kannst du auch da einen Blick auf meine Empfehlungen werfen, sofern du den Platz hast und es noch in´s Budget passt, würde ich einen 24" bevorzugen.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*

Hab da mal zusammen geklaut. 

CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ~170
Board: ASRock Z68 Pro3, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ~100
 RAM: GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) ~50
 HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB ~45
NT: XFX Core Edition PRO 550W ATX 2.3 (P1-550S-XXB9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ~55
Gehäuse:BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ~60
 Graka: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1024MB GDDR5 ~185
 Brenner: LG Electronics GH22NS50 ~15
 Lüfter:  Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm ~6
Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000044) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ~30


----------



## Micha77 (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*

Der Monitor ist etwas größer,bei 10€ mehr: Samsung SyncMaster B2430L, 23.6" (LS24PULKF) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## huntertech (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hab da mal zusammen geklaut.
> 
> CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ~170
> Board: ASRock Z68 Pro3, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ~100
> ...


Da hast du aber sehr gut geklaut  Ist quasi der Post von Lordac in Blau. Da es aber gut so ist, schließe ich mich auch mal an, kannst du so kaufen. Bei den Gehäuselüftern variiert die Anzahl natürlich je nahc Gehäuse, dieses wiederrum ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*

Beim Gehäuse wollte ich mal was neues nehmen und nicht den altbekannten Schinken.


----------



## Lordac (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*

Hallo,



Micha77 schrieb:


> Der Monitor ist etwas größer,bei 10€ mehr: Samsung SyncMaster B2430L, 23.6" (LS24PULKF) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


der Monitor wurde in der aktuellen PCGH (08/2011) nur bedingt für Spiele empfohlen, ich würde statt dessen den iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1 nehmen wenn der Platz vorhanden und das Budget groß genug ist.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Slice (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*

schonmal danke für die schnellen Antworten 
Von der Grafikkarte lese ich hier immer wieder, bei Geizhals wird sie allerdings nur von 44% der leute empfohlen, was mich schon etwas stutzig macht 
Die genannten Boards hören sich auf jeden Fall schon mal gut an. @Lordac: Gibt es da irgendwelche großen Unterschiede zwischen denen, die du genannt hast?  
Gehäuse wird wohl eher eins von Coolermaster, da hab ich ein paar gute Kontakte^^ 
Ansonsten klingt das ja alles schon sehr gut.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*

Beim Z68 hast du die Möglichkeit, die Grafikeinheit der CPU zu nutzen, falls mal die Grafikkarte ausfallen sollte, das ist mit den P67 Brettern nicht möglich.


----------



## Slice (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*

habe gelesen, wenn man aber übertakten möchte (wie ich^^), dann sollte man ein P67 haben oder?


----------



## Lordac (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*

Hallo,

auf die Bewertung bei Händlern darfst du dich nicht zu sehr verlassen, meist melden sich da nur Leute welche unzufrieden sind. Die Gigabyte GTX 560 Ti OC läuft bei einem Freund von mir ohne Probleme und er ist auch unter Last mit der Lautstärke zufrieden obwohl er da Wert auf eine ruhige legt. Alternativ kannst du dir aber auch die ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII TOP oder Gainward GTX 560 Ti Phantom anschauen.



Slice schrieb:


> habe gelesen, wenn man aber übertakten möchte (wie ich^^), dann sollte man ein P67 haben oder?


Bei den Boards musst du einfach schauen was du an Ausstattung/Anschlüssen willst, das erst genannte hat den Z68-Chipsatz, das heißt du kannst im Fall der Fälle (z.B. wenn deine Grafikkarte defekt ist) den in der CPU integrierten Grafikchip nutzen.

Der Z68 vereint die OC-Möglichkeit des P67 mit der Möglichkeit den Grafikchip zu nutzen welches vorher nur beim H61/67-Chipsatz möglich war.

Das Gehäuse ist immer Geschmackssache, achte nur darauf das mind. ein 120mm Front- und Hecklüfter verbaut werden kann (ein Deckellüfter wäre auch noch gut) und das lange Grafikkarten passen. Bei Cooler Master finde ich z.B. das HAF912 Plus recht gut.



Gruß

Lordac


----------



## huntertech (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*



Slice schrieb:


> habe gelesen, wenn man aber übertakten möchte (wie ich^^), dann sollte man ein P67 haben oder?


 Das ist egal. Der Z68 kombiniert H67 (Grafikeinheit) mit P67 (Übertaktbarkeit) und ein paar volkommen nutzlosen Zusatzfunktionen. Übertakten kannst du also mit beiden Chips.

EDIT: Ein paar empfehlenswerte Gehäuse hab ich auch noch:   Lancool Dragonlord oder CM HAF 922 oder CM 690 oder CM 430 Elite oder Xigmatek Asgard/Midgard oder Sharkoon T9  oder selbst aussuchen (Cooler Master, Lian Li, Lancool, NZXT, Antec, Xigmatek, Enermax, Aerocool)


----------



## Slice (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*



huntertech schrieb:


> Das ist egal. Der Z68 kombiniert H67 (Grafikeinheit) mit P67 (Übertaktbarkeit) und ein paar volkommen nutzlosen Zusatzfunktionen. Übertakten kannst du also mit beiden Chips.
> 
> EDIT: Ein paar empfehlenswerte Gehäuse hab ich auch noch:   Lancool Dragonlord oder CM HAF 922 oder CM 690 oder CM 430 Elite oder Xigmatek Asgard/Midgard oder Sharkoon T9  oder selbst aussuchen (Cooler Master, Lian Li, Lancool, NZXT, Antec, Xigmatek, Enermax, Aerocool)


 
Beim Gehäuse lege ich jetzt auch nicht den großen Wert auf die Optik, von daher werde ich da sicherlich was finden 

Würde sich denn eigentlich groß was an der Zusammenstellung ändern, wenn ich nicht übertakten will?


----------



## Slice (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*

Doppelpost -.-


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*

Mit dem Z68 und dem P67 kann man eine "K" CPU übertakten.


----------



## Softy (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*



Slice schrieb:


> Würde sich denn eigentlich groß was an der Zusammenstellung ändern, wenn ich nicht übertakten will?



Nicht übertaktbar wäre z.B. 

CPU: Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed ~150 oder  Intel Core i5-2500, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed ~160
 Board: ASRock H61iCafe, H61 ~65
 Kühler: boxed


----------



## Lordac (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*

Hallo,



Slice schrieb:


> Würde sich denn eigentlich groß was an der Zusammenstellung ändern, wenn ich nicht übertakten will?


du könntest etwas Geld sparen, bei der CPU würde ein i5-2400 reichen, beim Mainboard z.B. das ASRock H61M/U3S3 oder ASRock H67M und auf den extra CPU-Kühler könntest du komplett verzichten da der boxed-Kühler von Intel relativ gut ist.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*

Der Unterschied vom 2400 zum 2500 ist nicht groß, das merkt man in der Praxis nicht und der 2400 reicht auch für eine Weile.


----------



## Slice (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*

hmm ich denke mal, dass der PC mit übertakten etwas "zukunftssicherer" sein wird, da man da ja noch ne ganze Ecke rausholen kann. Ohne übertakten lässt sich allerdings auch schon etwas sparen wie ich sehe (vor allem am Board).
Schwere Entscheidung, muss ich mir wohl nochmal überlegen 

Aber nochmal danke für die ausführlichen Infos 

btw würde diese Grafikkarte auch in Frage kommen? http://www.amazon.de/Gigabyte-GeFor...1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1310140294&sr=1-1


----------



## Lordac (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*

Hallo,

wenn du dir sicher bist jetzt oder irgendwann übertakten zu wollen dann kauf den entsprechenden Unterbau!

Für FullHD würde ich schon eine GTX560 Ti oder HD 6950 nehmen, wenn die dir etwas zu teuer sind könnte man auch zur ASUS EAH6870 DC greifen.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Softy (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*

Die GTX460 ist keine schlechte Karte, für das Geld würde ich aber eher eine ASUS EAH6870 DC/2DI2S/1GD5, Radeon HD 6870, 1GB GDDR5 nehmen. Oder eine GTX560 (ohne "Ti")


----------



## Hydroxid (8. Juli 2011)

Naja dann doch lieber die 6870  Ist leiser und stromsparender als die GTX460


----------



## Softy (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*



radeon5670 schrieb:


> Naja dann doch lieber die 6870  Ist leiser und stromsparender als die GTX460


 
und schneller


----------



## Hydroxid (8. Juli 2011)

Das auch und sieht besser aus finde ich obwohl dass ja bekanntlich egal ist


----------



## Slice (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*

hab mich jetzt mal umgeschaut und das Gehäuse hier finde ich recht ansprechend: Silencio 550 - Cooler Master
Allerdings würden dann die bisher genannten CPU-Kühler nicht passen (max. 154mm Höhe). Die GTX 560 Ti würde aber passen. 2x 120mm Lüfter (1x Front, 1x Heck) sind schon drin und 1 zusätzlicher geht auch noch (Front).
Würde das soweit alles passen?


----------



## Softy (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*

Das Gehäuse hat sich in der aktuellen PCGH mit Note 3,28 und somit der roten Laterne nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert 

Hier ein paar Alternativen: Sharkoon T9 Value rot, weiß, grün oder schwarz mit Sichtfenster ~55 oder  Xigmatek Midgard-W mit X-Sichtfenster ~65 oder  Lancool PC-K58 ~60 oder Thermaltake Armor A60 mit Sichtfenster ~75 oder  Cooler Master CM 690 II Lite mit Sichtfenster ~75 oder  Lancool PC-K62 ~85


----------



## Slice (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*

ich hab da jetzt nicht so die Ahnung von, aber gibt es bei Gehäusen denn besonders große Unterschiede?^^
zumindest auf die Optik lege ich jetzt nicht so viel Wert bei einem Gehäuse, das steht eh nur unterm Tisch, da habe ich gehofft, könnte ich ein wenig sparen. (CM-Gehäuse könnte ich evtl. fast kostenlos bekommen, daher auch meine Andeutungen, dass ich ein CM-Gehäuse bevorzugen würde ). Ein Gehäuse für 30-40€ würde mir auch genügen, wenn es da was halbwegs vernünftiges gibt


----------



## Softy (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*

In der Preisklasse gäbe es noch ein Xigmatek Asgard I, II oder III oder Thermaltake V3 oder Cooler Master Elite 430


----------



## Slice (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*

so ich habe mal meinen ersten Beitrag bearbeitet und denke mal das passt dann soweit alles dank Eurer Hilfe 

Bei 8Gb RAM kann ich dann doch auch Win 7 64Bit nehmen oder?

Dann muss ich nur noch nach nem passenden Monitor schauen. Sollte Full HD haben und nicht mehr als 130€ kosten. 
Bisher habe ich nur den gefunden: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a655703.html


----------



## Softy (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*

Die Liste aus dem Startpost sieht prima aus 

Aber Gehäuse und Kühler fehlen noch 

Monitor könntest Du einen ASUS VH222H, 21.5" nehmen. Oder wenn Du nicht ausschließlich schnelle Shooter zockst, ein Samsung SyncMaster B2430L, 23.6" (leider etwas über dem Budget)


----------



## Slice (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*

Ja Gehäuse und Kühler muss ich noch aussuchen 

Werde zwar nicht nur Shooter spielen, aber doch schon größtenteils. Für alles andere habe ich noch ne PS3 und Xbox 360  Der Asus sieht schon mal gut aus, auch wenn er kein HDMI hat. Aber ob ich das unbedingt brauche muss ich auch erst noch sehen.


----------



## Softy (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*

Ob DVI oder HDMI ist eigentlich egal. Der Sound vom Monitor ist i.d.R. eh zum Weglaufen.


----------



## Slice (8. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*



Softy schrieb:


> Ob DVI oder HDMI ist eigentlich egal. Der Sound vom Monitor ist i.d.R. eh zum Weglaufen.



Ja das stimmt auch wieder, da kommt eh ne Anlage dran (und Headset) 

Da fällt mir gerade noch ein, dass ich noch ne WLAN-Karte brauche (oder ist ein Stick besser?). Hab hier leider keine Möglichkeit, das per Kabel anzuschließen. Hab ne 32k Leitung (unitymedia).


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*

Ob Stick oder Karte ist egal, ich finde Stick besser, da man ihn mit einem Verlängerungskabel gut platzieren kann.


----------



## Hydroxid (9. Juli 2011)

Habe auch einen Stick. Hat 20€ gekostet ist von Belkin und hat 300Mbps  Ich glaub der heißt Belkin Share oder so


----------



## Softy (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*

Ein Stick reicht vollkommen aus.


----------



## Slice (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*

reicht einer mit 150Mbps bei ner 32k Leitung? Sollte übrigens noch dazusagen, dass der Router in nem anderen Zimmer steht und die Verbindung schon durch 1-2 Wände gehen muss.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*

Natürlich reicht der.


----------



## Slice (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*

hätte dann noch ne kurze Frage wegen nem Monitor.
Hab mich eben mal umgeschaut und gesehen, dass es ja welche mit 1920x1080 und 1920x1200 Auflösung gibt. Ist das nur Geschmackssache, was einem da besser gefällt oder ist eins davon besser für Games geeignet?


----------



## Lordac (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*

Hallo,

ich denke das ist Geschmackssache, 1920x1200 finde ich persönlich angenehmer weil man etwas mehr Höhe hat.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*

1920x1200 ist die typische Auflösung für PDFs, die kann man so wie ein Buch lesen.
Games sind inzwischen auf 1920x1080 zugeschnitten, auch wegen des Fernsehers, der ja die gleiche Auflösung im Idealfall hat.


----------



## Hydroxid (9. Juli 2011)

Ich finde Shooter auf mehr breite zu spielen ehrlich gesagt angenehmer


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*

Das liegt nur daran, dass die Entwickler die Games jetzt auf 1920x1080 programmieren statt auf 1920x1200, wie das vorher war.
Im Endeffekt klauen sie also Bildmaterial.


----------



## Hydroxid (9. Juli 2011)

Stimmt schon. Habe vor kurzem mal Bad Company 2 auf einem 4:3 Monitor 17" gespielt und habe Kopfschmerzen bekommen


----------



## Slice (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*

also ich werde jetzt das CM Storm Enforcer-Gehäuse bekommen, ich denke mal, da wird niemand was dran auszusetzen haben, ist ja überall auch ziemlich gut getestet 
Wollte nur mal fragen, ob das mit den im ersten Post gewählten Komponenten dann so hinhaut oder ob ich noch was tauschen muss? Unterstützt das Z68 Board auch die USB 3.0-Anschlüsse vom Gehäuse? So wie ich gelesen habe, passen hier außerdem auch alle Komponenten mit Überlänge rein, Graka und CPU-Kühler sollten also kein Problem sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*

Das Z68 Pro3 hat nur hinten am Slot USB 3, also normal als USB A Stecker.
Willst du interne USB 3 Ports haben, musst du ein anderes Brett nehmen.


----------



## Slice (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das Z68 Pro3 hat nur hinten am Slot USB 3, also normal als USB A Stecker.
> Willst du interne USB 3 Ports haben, musst du ein anderes Brett nehmen.


 
kannst du mir da was empfehlen, was preislich ähnlich ist und interne Ports hat?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*

Günstig wäre das Asrock, hat aber einen P67 Chipsatz.
ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Etwas teurer, aber mit Z68 Chipsatz ist das Asus.
ASUS P8Z68-V, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBGC0-G0AAY00Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ein ähnliches Preisniveau wie das Asus hat das Gigabyte
Gigabyte GA-Z68X-UD3-B3, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Slice (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Günstig wäre das Asrock, hat aber einen P67 Chipsatz.
> ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> Etwas teurer, aber mit Z68 Chipsatz ist das Asus.
> ...



hmm ist die Frage, ob sich die 20-30€ Aufpreis dafür lohnen und ob ich die beiden Ports unbedingt brauche...


----------



## Softy (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*

Das hier wäre recht günstig und mit internem USB3-Port: MSI P67A-C45, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (7673-011R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*

Das hat aber nur 1x USB 2.0, die dann für den Port im Gehäuse drauf gehen, da bleibt nichts mehr, wenn man noch was anschließen will.


----------



## Softy (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*

Dann lieber ein MSI P67A-G45, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (7673-001R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*

Mach einen geschickteren Eindruck, tja, wie man sich vergreifen kann, wenn man nicht nach Ausstattung guckt. 
Anschlüsse sind das A und O 

Schade aber, dass die zwei PCI Ports ganz unten sind, hat man eine PCIe Soundkarte, muss man sie neben der Grafikkarte stecken. 
Dass die nicht mal ein vernünftiges Layout machen können.


----------



## Softy (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*

Keine Ahnung, die PCIe x1 Slots sind bei allen Sockel 1155 Boards so sinnfrei angeordnet


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*

Deswegen würde ich mehr ausgeben und eins mit 3 PCIe 16x Slots kaufen, da kann man dann den untersten PCIe 16x Slot benutzen.


----------



## Rayman (12. Juli 2011)

Die Frage ist doch überhaupt ob er ne Soundkarte benutzen will wenn Nicht ist das doch piep egal 
Außerdem finde ich das Layout von dem msi board net schlecht den ich hab zb. Ne pci Soundkarte und da ist die Aufteilung perfekt


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*

Ja, für PCI Karten ist es auch gut gemacht, nur eben nicht für PCIe Karten.


----------



## Slice (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*

also ne Soundkarte brauch nicht rein, hab eh nur ne 2.1 Anlage von Logitech und auch nur ein normales Stereo-Headset. Bin grad bisschen verwirrt mit dem vielen PCI und PCIe, welches Board empfehlt Ihr denn nun?


----------



## Softy (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*

Das ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 (B3) ist sehr gut ausgestattet, da ist u.a. ein USB3-Frontpanel mit dabei. 

Oder eben das MSI P67A-G45, P67 (B3)


----------



## Slice (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Lüfter im CM Storm Enforcer gut sind bzw. ob die drin bleiben können oder ob ich da andere kaufen sollte? Oben kann man außerdem noch 2x 120mm oder 1x200mm Lüfter hinmachen, braucht man das und was wäre da sinnvoller?


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*

Kann ich dir nicht mit Sicherheit sagen, das Gehäuse ist noch neu und brauchbare Reviews gibts noch nicht.


----------



## Slice (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*

ok werde das Ganze eh erst in 1-2 Monaten bestellen (nur das Gehäuse hab ich schon), da frag ich dann einfach nochmal, dann weiß man sicher mehr


----------



## Softy (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*

Meld Dich am Besten ein paar Tage bevor Du bestellst nochmal. Bis dahin gibt es vielleicht neue Preis/Leistungsknaller  

Tests und Reviews zum Gehäuse gibt es aber schon ein paar recht gute:

ht4u.net: Cooler Master CM Storm Enforcer im Gehäuse-Test
TweakPC.de: CM Storm Enforcer Gamer Case im Test
overclockingstation.de: Cooler Master Enforcer unter die Haube geschaut
Tech-Review.de - Hardwarekuck: CM Storm Enforcer im Video Review
allround-pc.com: CM Storm Enforcer


----------



## Slice (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*

Mit den gewählten Komponenten liege ich ja nun bei etwa 700€, hab mir überlegt, mein Budget vllt. auf 800€ zu erhöhen, aber nur wenn das Ganze wirklich Sinn macht und ich was spürbar besseres dafür bekomme. Evtl. würde ich auch noch ne SSD kaufen, weiß nur nicht ob sich das wirklich lohnt, da die ja momentan noch nicht gerade billig sind.


----------



## huntertech (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*

Ausgehend von einem Core i5 2500k + GTX 560 Ti ist da nicht mehr viel zu machen. Wenn du noch 100€ draufschlägst, kannst du zwar auf eine GTX 570 erhöhen, aber den Unterschied spürst du nicht wirklich, klappt die eine Karte weg, tut es auch die andere!


----------



## Slice (1. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*



huntertech schrieb:


> Ausgehend von einem Core i5 2500k + GTX 560 Ti ist da nicht mehr viel zu machen. Wenn du noch 100€ draufschlägst, kannst du zwar auf eine GTX 570 erhöhen, aber den Unterschied spürst du nicht wirklich, klappt die eine Karte weg, tut es auch die andere!


 
ja das dachte ich mir schon, bin immer noch am Überlegen, noch eine SSD-Festplatte dazu zu kaufen. Kann mir wer sagen, für was genau sich das lohnt und ob es da auch schon etwas günstigere Modelle gibt?


----------



## huntertech (1. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*



Slice schrieb:


> ja das dachte ich mir schon, bin immer noch am Überlegen, noch eine SSD-Festplatte dazu zu kaufen. Kann mir wer sagen, für was genau sich das lohnt und ob es da auch schon etwas günstigere Modelle gibt?


 Die beste ist die Crucial m4. Lohnt sich schon (HDD vs. SSD bei Youtube eingeben!). Am Besten packst dun Windoof und Programme drauf, dann startet der PC viel schneller und der PC bekommt ein viel schnelleres Ansprechverhalten.


----------



## Slice (1. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*



huntertech schrieb:


> Die beste ist die Crucial m4. Lohnt sich schon (HDD vs. SSD bei Youtube eingeben!). Am Besten packst dun Windoof und Programme drauf, dann startet der PC viel schneller und der PC bekommt ein viel schnelleres Ansprechverhalten.


 
Alles klar, überlegs mir mal, mehr als 64gb sind aber eh preislich nicht drin


----------



## huntertech (1. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*



Slice schrieb:


> Alles klar, überlegs mir mal, mehr als 64gb sind aber eh preislich nicht drin


 Kleiner würde ich nicht nehmen.


----------



## Slice (7. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*

SSD wird wohl erst in zukunft gekauft, wenn die mal günstiger werden 

Hab mir dafür heute 2mal die Samsung F3 1TB gekauft, da es die heute bei Alternate (Tag der offenen Tür) für nur je 20€ gab 
Wegen anschließen wirds doch da keine Probleme geben, wenn ich 2 HDDs statt 1 einbaue oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*

Nein, du hast ja genug Sata Ports am Mainboard.


----------



## tobibo (7. August 2011)

Slice schrieb:
			
		

> SSD wird wohl erst in zukunft gekauft, wenn die mal günstiger werden
> 
> Hab mir dafür heute 2mal die Samsung F3 1TB gekauft, da es die heute bei Alternate (Tag der offenen Tür) für nur je 20€ gab
> Wegen anschließen wirds doch da keine Probleme geben, wenn ich 2 HDDs statt 1 einbaue oder?



Wow  20E..kannst mir eine mitbringen??


----------



## Slice (7. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*



tobibo schrieb:


> Wow  20E..kannst mir eine mitbringen??



gibt nur eine pro Person (war mit nem Kumpel da, daher hab ich 2 ). In die Richtung komm ich heute aber nicht mehr^^


----------



## Slice (7. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*

hab gelesen, dass hier mittlerweile der Cooler Thermalright HR-02 Macho auch sehr empfohlen wird, wäre der für mein System auch geeignet?


----------



## Softy (7. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*

Der Thermalright HR-02 Macho soll auch sehr gut sein  Der würde auch gut dazu passen.


----------



## huntertech (7. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*



Slice schrieb:


> hab gelesen, dass hier mittlerweile der Cooler Thermalright HR-02 Macho auch sehr empfohlen wird, wäre der für mein System auch geeignet?


 Jap, momentan ist er der Beste Luftkühler... kaufen!


----------



## Slice (7. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 600-650€*



huntertech schrieb:


> Jap, momentan ist er der Beste Luftkühler... kaufen!



ist notiert


----------



## Softy (7. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*

Poste am Besten mal Deine aktuelle Zusammenstellung.


----------



## Slice (7. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*



Softy schrieb:


> Poste am Besten mal Deine aktuelle Zusammenstellung.


 
schau mal in den ersten Post, das ist die aktuelle Zusammenstellung  Bei Mainboards können auch noch andere vorgeschlagen werden, aber sollten den entsprechenden Anschluss für die USB 3.0s an der Front des Gehäuses haben. 
Auch beim Netzteil könnte noch geändert werden (vllt ein günstigeres).
Beim Monitor bin ich auch noch nicht sicher, sollte halt 1920x1080 Full HD sein und max. 150€ kosten.

CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K)
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho
Mainboard: ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) oder MSI P67A-G45, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (7673-001R)
RAM: TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (TED38192M1333HC9DC)
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N560OC-1GI)
Netzteil:  Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3 (0-761345-06204-6/0-761345-06205-3/0-761345-23850-2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Brenner: LG Electronics GH22NS50 schwarz, SATA, bulk
Lüfter: Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Card-Reader: Ultron UCR 75 75in1 3.5" Card Reader/Writer schwarz, intern (42565)


Schon gekauft:
Gehäuse: CM Storm Enforcer
HDD: 2x Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)


----------



## Softy (7. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*

Sieht prima aus 

Das Asrock hat ein USB3 Frontpanel mit dabei. Da Du ja schon 2x Front USB3 beim Gehäuse hast, reicht eigentlich auch das MSI. Wenn Du trotzdem das Asrock nehmen willst, bräuchtest Du noch einen DeLOCK Einbaurahmen 3.5" auf 5.25" schwarz, weil der freie 3,5" Platz schon vom CardReader belegt wird.


----------



## Slice (7. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*

kostet ja nur 0,98 cent das Teil, aber gut zu wissen  
Hab mir auch grad mal überlegt, wenn ich schon nen Full HD-Bildschirm kaufen möchte, dann könnte ich mir eigentlich auch ein BluRay-Laufwerk dazu nehmen, ist allerdings ne Frage des Preises, gibt es da was günstiges?


----------



## Softy (7. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*

Da gäbe es z.B. ein LG Electronics CH10LS20, SATA, retail.


----------



## huntertech (7. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*

Schau dich einfach bei einem Preisvergleicher um, die gibts für unter 50€!


----------



## Softy (7. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*

Wenn Du aber keine BluRay Abspielsoftware hast, solltest Du eine retail-Version nehmen, da ist i.d.R. eine dabei. Bei bulk kriegst Du nur das Laufwerk.


----------



## Slice (7. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*

hab mich mal umgeschaut und das Samsung SH-B123L scheint recht gut zu sein für knapp 47€. Wie ich in den Kommentaren (bei Amazon) gelesen habe, ist da auch ein Software-Paket dabei, wo auch Abspielsoftware drin ist.


----------



## Softy (7. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*

Das verlinkte Laufwerk ist aber eine bulk-Version . Das heißt nur das Laufwerk und mit viel Glück eine Plastiktüte drum rum 

Das hier ist die retail Version: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...u-ray-Combo-SH-B123L-SATA-Schwarz-RETAIL.html

Du kannst alternativ natürlich auch eine Software zum Abspielen separat kaufen. Das ist aber meist teurer.


----------



## Slice (7. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*



Softy schrieb:


> Das verlinkte Laufwerk ist aber eine bulk-Version . Das heißt nur das Laufwerk und mit viel Glück eine Plastiktüte drum rum
> 
> Das hier ist die retail Version: Samsung Blu-ray Combo SH-B123L SATA Schwarz RETAIL - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook
> 
> Du kannst alternativ natürlich auch eine Software zum Abspielen separat kaufen. Das ist aber meist teurer.



okay da hab ich nicht richtig geschaut. Hier ist das nochmal bei Amazon für 55€, da steht zwar nicht Bulk/Retail dabei, aber in der Bewertungen steht, dass PowerDVD 9 zum Abspielen dabei ist, keine Ahnung ob das stimmt, die Artikelbeschreibung von Amazon ist recht spärlich.
Vernünftige Freeware zum Abspielen gibts wohl (noch) nicht?


----------



## Softy (7. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*

Ich glaube, das ist aber kein Kombo Laufwerk, mit dem Du DVD's brennen kannst. Das wäre nämlich das hier: Samsung SH-B123L Internes BluRay Combo Laufwerk mit DVD: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Oder in günstig: https://www.bestseller-computer.de/?ID=32300&Ref=137


----------



## Slice (7. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*



Softy schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das ist aber kein Kombo Laufwerk, mit dem Du DVD's brennen kannst. Das wäre nämlich das hier: Samsung SH-B123L Internes BluRay Combo Laufwerk mit DVD: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> 
> Oder in günstig: https://www.bestseller-computer.de/?ID=32300&Ref=137



alles klar, ich schau mich die Tage einfach nochmal um und meld mich dann nochmal


----------



## Softy (7. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*

JO, mach das. Mit dem oben verlinkten LG oder dem Samsung machst Du nix verkehrt


----------



## Slice (10. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*

Wollte nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass ich mich über ein paar neue Vorschläge bzgl. Mainboard, Netzteil, Bildschirm freuen würde 
BluRay-Laufwerk entscheide ich dann noch kurzfristig^^

Muss man die Front-USBs vom Gehäuse denn eigentlich an nen internen Port aufm MB anschließen oder gibts auch ne Möglichkeit, die Kabel durchs Gehäuse hinten raus zu legen und an die externen usb 3.0 Ports des MBs anzuschließen? Dann könnte man ja ein günstigeres MB nehmen und es wäre mehr Geld für andere Sachen da


----------



## huntertech (10. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*

Alle Gehäuse bis auf das Cooler Master Storm Enforcer werden hinten am Board angeschlossen 

Mehr Vorschläge bekommst du, wenn du mich in einer Stunde nochmal dran erinnerst


----------



## Slice (10. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*



huntertech schrieb:


> Alle Gehäuse bis auf das Cooler Master Storm Enforcer werden hinten am Board angeschlossen
> 
> Mehr Vorschläge bekommst du, wenn du mich in einer Stunde nochmal dran erinnerst



wenn ich das richtige verstehe, ist meine idee also nicht möglich?^^

alles klar, vllt. melden sich zwischenzeitlich ja noch ein paar andere Leute


----------



## huntertech (10. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*

So, bin wieder da 

Also alle Gehäuse außer dem erwähnten Storm Enforcer haben eben Kabel, die durch das Gehäuse durchgezogen werden, hinten raus und da ins Board. Es ist also durchaus möglich, sogar deutlich einfacher 

Poste nochmal deine aktuelle Konfig für die Vorschläge. Und gleich mit, welche Bildschirmgröße du gern hättest


----------



## Slice (10. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*

CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K)
CPU-Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho
Mainboard: ASRock Z68 Pro3
RAM: TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (TED38192M1333HC9DC)
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N560OC-1GI)
Netzteil:  Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3 (0-761345-06204-6/0-761345-06205-3/0-761345-23850-2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Brenner: LG Electronics GH22NS50 schwarz, SATA, bulk
Lüfter: Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 71.54m³/h, 11dB(A) (UCTB12) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Card-Reader: Ultron UCR 75 75in1 3.5" Card Reader/Writer schwarz, intern (42565)

Schon gekauft:
Gehäuse: CM Storm Enforcer
HDD: 2x Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ)

Monitor soll so 22-24 Zoll sein, auf jeden Fall 1920x1080 Full HD und am Besten eine Reaktionszeit von max. 2ms... das Ganze sollte aber maximal bei 150€ liegen, brauch also kein High End-Gerät sein 
Wie schon erwähnt, hätte ich gerne noch paar Vorschläge für Mainboard/Netzteil.
Wegen dem USB 3.0, gibts da nicht noch so ein Kabel, dass ich dazu kaufen könnte, damit das auch mit dem Enforcer klappt?


----------



## huntertech (10. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*

Wozu brauchst du noch Vorschläge, die Konfig ist doch gut?! Bei der Grafikkarte würde ich eher die etwas leisere von Asus nehmen, aber naja.

Wer kommt eigentlich immer auf den Blödsinn mit 2ms !?!?!?  Das sind stupide Herstellerwerte, 10ms sind Traumwerte für High-End-Monitore, 15ms noch durchaus empfehlenswert, erst bei 30ms wird es hakelig! Aber zurück zur Empfehlung:

  Momentan sehr zu empfehlen in der 24"-Klasse und 130€ günstig ist der Samsung Syncmaster B2430L. 15ms Reaktionszeit sind nicht überragend aber ausreichend, Schlieren sind kaum sichtbar (selbst sehr gute Monitore zeigen Schlieren!), Corona (helle Kreise) hast du nicht, 7ms Inputlag nehmen selbst Profispieler nicht wahr. Nachteile sind bis zu 19% Helligkeitsabweichung von der Mitte zum Rand und nur befriedigende Interpolation (Herunterrechnen auf geringe Auflösungen), dafür hast du gute bis sehr gute Farben.


----------



## Slice (10. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*



huntertech schrieb:


> Wozu brauchst du noch Vorschläge, die Konfig ist doch gut?! Bei der Grafikkarte würde ich eher die etwas leisere von Asus nehmen, aber naja.
> 
> Wer kommt eigentlich immer auf den Blödsinn mit 2ms !?!?!?  Das sind stupide Herstellerwerte, 10ms sind Traumwerte für High-End-Monitore, 15ms noch durchaus empfehlenswert, erst bei 30ms wird es hakelig! Aber zurück zur Empfehlung:
> 
> Momentan sehr zu empfehlen in der 24"-Klasse und 130€ günstig ist der Samsung Syncmaster B2430L. 15ms Reaktionszeit sind nicht überragend aber ausreichend, Schlieren sind kaum sichtbar (selbst sehr gute Monitore zeigen Schlieren!), Corona (helle Kreise) hast du nicht, 7ms Inputlag nehmen selbst Profispieler nicht wahr. Nachteile sind bis zu 19% Helligkeitsabweichung von der Mitte zum Rand und nur befriedigende Interpolation (Herunterrechnen auf geringe Auflösungen), dafür hast du gute bis sehr gute Farben.



dachte nur, dass ich noch was finde, was etwas günstiger ist, gerade beim Netzteil (finde ich) sind 60€ recht happig, hätte ja sein können, dass es da noch was gibt^^
Ich hab von Bildschirmen nicht so die Ahnung, aber überall liest man immer nur, dass weniger ms bei Spielen besser sein sollen, aber das scheint ja anscheinend nicht zu stimmen.
Der Bildschirm sieht auf jeden Fall schon mal sehr gut aus, gerade wenn man sich die Amazon Bewertungen anschaut  Der kommt auf jeden Fall schonmal in die engere Auswahl...

Die Asus Graka ist aber noch nicht OC oder? ist auch noch ne ganze ecke teurer, auf lautstärke lege ich nicht den größten wert.


----------



## huntertech (10. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*

1) 60€ für ein NT geht eigentlich noch. Es gäbe noch das XFX Core Edition Pro, das ist noch etwas günstiger und taugt noch was. Nich viel weniger geht aber nicht mehr 

2) Es stimmt auch, dass weniger Reaktionszeit besser ist. Der Hersteller misst aber die Reaktionszeit zwischen zwei Graustufen. Da man aber in Farbe spielt, muss man auch so messen und da wären 2ms völlig unerreichbar, 10ms sind sehr gut!

3) Es ist der einzige mir bekannte Monitor mit 24" und Full-HD, der für unter 150€ was taugt!


----------



## Slice (10. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*

hatte die Tage noch einen von LG gesehen, der hatte glaube ich 23 Zoll und hat zwischen 120-130€ gekostet. Hatte über 200 Bewertungen bei amazon (kann man aber ja nicht immer nach gehen). Hab jetzt leider den Link nicht mehr. Aber ich denke mal, dass der vorgeschlagene Samsung sehr gut passen wird


----------



## huntertech (10. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*

Benutzerbewertungen kannst du bei Monitoren vergessen, die haben doch keine Ahnung, welche Monitore wie getestet werden müssen. Die machen das Teil nur an und sagen: "Boar geil! Das Bild sieht ja hammer aus!" und geben 5 Sterne!


----------



## Softy (10. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*

Wenn Du Dir unsicher bist, würde ich mal in einen Elektronikfachmarkt gehen und "probeschauen". Denn die individuellen Vorlieben bei Peripheriegeräten sind recht unterschiedlich.


----------



## Slice (10. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*

War schonmal im Media Markt, da standen etwa 20 Bildschirme, allerdings fingen die preislich bei etwa 200€ an und waren daher uninteressant für mich. Die günstigeren waren zu klein.
Bei Amazon-Bewertungen kann man aber zumindest mal schauen, ob viele Leute gleiche Probleme mit dem Gerät haben, aber generell schaue ich natürlich immer nach "echten" Tests von Magazinen.


----------



## huntertech (10. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*

Und da hat der Samsung wie gesagt genauso gut abgeschnitten wie teurere Geräte. Ist echt ein tolles Teil


----------



## Softy (10. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*

PRAD | Index Startseite finde ich da sehr gut


----------



## Slice (13. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*

die Sache mit dem Mainboard lässt mir keine Ruhe, nur wegen den blöden Front USB 3.0s muss ich im Grunde 40€ mehr ausgeben, als wenn die net da wären. Kann ich nicht einfach ein USB 3.0 Verlängerungskabel nehmen und damit die Front USBs an die externen USB 3.0 Anschlüsse des Mainboards anschließen?

Und noch was anderes: Brauch man eig "spezielle" USB3.0-Geräte, damit ein 3.0-Anschluss überhaupt was bringt?


----------



## huntertech (13. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*

1) Jap, ein Verlängerungskabel tut es auch
2) Natürlich! Die Festplatte/USB-Stick/SSD, die du anschließt, muss natürlich auch USB 3.0 haben! Das hat heute noch kaum eine, daher versteh ich den Hype um USB 3.0 garnicht.


----------



## Slice (13. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*



huntertech schrieb:


> 1) Jap, ein Verlängerungskabel tut es auch
> 2) Natürlich! Die Festplatte/USB-Stick/SSD, die du anschließt, muss natürlich auch USB 3.0 haben! Das hat heute noch kaum eine, daher versteh ich den Hype um USB 3.0 garnicht.


 
Zu 2) Das hab ich mir schon fast gedacht, da ich mir sowas aber wohl kaum holen werde, kann ich auch zu einem günstigeren Mainboard ohne interne USB 3.0s greifen. Vermutlich dann das Z68, das mir auf der ersten Seite empfohlen wurde.


----------



## huntertech (13. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*

Eben, USB 3.0 wird viel mehr gehyped als es jemals jemand brauchen könnte. Mir ist vor einigen Tagen erstmal eingefallen, dass ich den Schrott ja auch noch habe. Schon längst deaktiviert, frisst nur Strom!


----------



## Softy (13. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*

Ich nutze regelmäßig  USB3 zur Datensicherung auf die externe Platte,  der Geschwindigkeitsunterschied  ist schon deutlich.  Aber das ist eben individuell unterschiedlich, wenn das bei Dir wegfällt, lass es weg.


----------



## huntertech (13. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*



Softy schrieb:


> Ich nutze regelmäßig  USB3 zur Datensicherung auf die externe Platte,  der Geschwindigkeitsunterschied  ist schon deutlich.  Aber das ist eben individuell unterschiedlich, wenn das bei Dir wegfällt, lass es weg.


 Wenn man entsprechende Platten hat, ist das natürlich nicht schlecht.


----------



## Softy (13. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*

Externe USB3 Platten sind ja nicht mehr so teuer. Aber lohnen tut sich das natürlich nur bei regelmäßiger Nutzung  Ich warte ja auf externe USB3-Brenner  Oder gibts sowas schon?


----------



## Slice (13. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*



Softy schrieb:


> Externe USB3 Platten sind ja nicht mehr so teuer. Aber lohnen tut sich das natürlich nur bei regelmäßiger Nutzung  Ich warte ja auf externe USB3-Brenner  Oder gibts sowas schon?



ich hab mir jetzt schon 2 TB internen Speicher gekauft, da werde ich mir keine externe 3.0 Platte holen (hab noch eine mit 2.0), daher machts für mich wohl keinen Sinn


----------



## Softy (13. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*

Dann reicht das Asrock Z68 Pro3 natürlich gut aus


----------



## Slice (13. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*

ich denke mal dann hab ich jetzt auch alles zusammen, werde Anfang September alles bestellen, ich melde mich dann vorher nochmal  BluRay-Laufwerk und SSD lass ich erstmal weg, das kann man ja später nochmal nachrüsten.

Dann fehlt mir nur noch ein Bildschirm, aber da werde ich wohl den Samsung SyncMaster B2430L nehmen, der mir hier empfohlen wurde. 

Die fertige Zusammenstellung steht im ersten Post. Brauch ich noch irgendwas an Kabeln oder ist das alles bei den Komponenten dabei?


----------



## Softy (13. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*

Oh, Du hast das Storm Enforcer schon?! Dann kannst Du die USB3 Anschlüsse der Front nicht anschließen. Das geht nur mit internem USB3. Der Stecker passt nicht an die hinteren externen USB3-Anschlüsse des Boards!

Eventuell brauchst Du ein DVI oder HDMI Kabel, falls nicht im Lieferumfang des Monitors dabei. Sonstige Kabel oder Wärmeleitpaste etc. brauchst Du nicht.


----------



## huntertech (13. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*



Softy schrieb:


> Externe USB3 Platten sind ja nicht mehr so teuer. Aber lohnen tut sich das natürlich nur bei regelmäßiger Nutzung  Ich warte ja auf externe USB3-Brenner  Oder gibts sowas schon?


 Sag bloß du kaufst fertige Platten?


----------



## Softy (13. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*



huntertech schrieb:


> Sag bloß du kaufst fertige Platten?



Das Problem war, ich wollte was sehr kompaktes und ohne extra Stromversorgung (also 2,5" Platte mit 1 TB Speicher. Die gabs damals nur mit einer Bauhöhe von 12,5mm. Und dafür gabs dann wiederum keine stylischen Gehäuse )

Inzwischen gibt es ja diese hier: Samsung Spinpoint M8 1000GB mit 9,5mm Höhe. Die würde ich heute nehmen mit einem externen Gehäuse. So habe ich halt die Samsung S2 Portable 3.0 schwarz 1000GB, USB 3.0 genommen. Die ist auch prima. Hier ein Performancevergleich: *klick*


----------



## huntertech (13. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*

Ich würde mir nie eine externe Platte fertig kaufen. Kann ich einfach nicht haben, wenn ich weiß, dass ich mir nicht aussuchen konnte, was sich darin dreht 

Meine Daten liegen auf drei Platten und einer SSD. Momentan ist die SSD (60GB) sowie eine Western Digital Caviar Black (500GB) im PC, extern 1x Samsung Spinpoint F3 (1TB) und 1x W Caviar Green (500GB). Die externen Platten sind in Gehäusen mit eSata-Anschluss. Bald wird getauscht, dann kommt die Spinpoint in den Rechner, die Caviar Green übernimmt den Ersatz für meine defekte Platte im Zweitrechner und die Caviar Black kriegt noch einen gleichnahmigen und gleich großen Freund, der dann in das entsprechende externe Gehäuse wandert 

So sicher ich meine Daten, funktioniert auch wunderbar und momentan sogar sehr praktisch, da wie gesagt die Platte im Zweitrechner ausgefallen ist. Schnell eine intern -> extern Sata-Blende in den PC gebaut, die externe Platte per eSata dran angeschlossen und schon läuft der PC darüber


----------



## Slice (13. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*



Softy schrieb:


> Oh, Du hast das Storm Enforcer schon?! Dann kannst Du die USB3 Anschlüsse der Front nicht anschließen. Das geht nur mit internem USB3. Der Stecker passt nicht an die hinteren externen USB3-Anschlüsse des Boards!
> 
> Eventuell brauchst Du ein DVI oder HDMI Kabel, falls nicht im Lieferumfang des Monitors dabei. Sonstige Kabel oder Wärmeleitpaste etc. brauchst Du nicht.



Ja das Enforcer habe ich schon hier, dass mit den Front USB 3.0-Ports weiß ich schon, daher war ja die Frage, ob ich die brauche  Da ich aber sowieso keine 3.0-Geräte zum Anschließen habe, nehme ich das Z68 und verzichte dann auf die beiden 3.0er, zur Not hat das Mainboard ja immer noch 2 "normale" 3.0-Anschlüsse hinten, sollte ich doch mal ein 3.0-Gerät haben.

DVI/HDMI-Kabel hab ich hier noch das ein oder andere herumliegen...


----------



## huntertech (13. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*

Eben. Oder du kaufst irgendwann mal Adapter, dann sind die auch günstiger.


----------



## Slice (13. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*



huntertech schrieb:


> Eben. Oder du kaufst irgendwann mal Adapter, dann sind die auch günstiger.


 
Ganz genau 

Ein Frage fällt mir aber gerade noch ein, reicht der eine 120mm Lüfter, den ich noch kaufen will oder sollte ich besser noch einen nehmen? Ins Enforcer passen ja oben insgesamt 2x 120mm oder 1x 200mm.


----------



## huntertech (13. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*

Für einen "normalen" PC reichen je vorne und hinten ein Lüfter mit mind. 120mm, bei Übertaktung ist einer oben nicht schlecht, mehr braucht aber wirklich nicht.


----------



## Softy (13. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*

Jo, ich finds halt nicht optimal, wenn 2 Anschlüsse so brach liegen  Aber wenn Dir 2x Front USB2 reicht, passt ja alles 

Im Storm Enforcer sind 2x200mm und 1x120mm Lüfter vorinstalliert. Den hinteren könnte man austauschen und durch einen leiseren Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 800rpm oder Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm oder Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-1, 120x120x25mm, 900rpm ersetzen. Oder mit LED: Enermax T.B.Apollish rot 120x120x25mm, 900rpm 

Die beiden 200mm Lüfter würde ich am Board anschließen und dann im BIOS runterregeln.


----------



## Slice (13. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*



Softy schrieb:


> Jo, ich finds halt nicht optimal, wenn 2 Anschlüsse so brach liegen  Aber wenn Dir 2x Front USB2 reicht, passt ja alles
> 
> Im Storm Enforcer sind 2x200mm und 1x120mm Lüfter vorinstalliert. Den hinteren könnte man austauschen und durch einen leiseren Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 800rpm oder Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm oder Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-1, 120x120x25mm, 900rpm ersetzen. Oder mit LED: Enermax T.B.Apollish rot 120x120x25mm, 900rpm
> 
> Die beiden 200mm Lüfter würde ich am Board anschließen und dann im BIOS runterregeln.



Jo die reichen mir 

Im Enforcer ist aber nur 1x200mm und 1x120mm verbaut, nicht 2x200mm, wie du geschrieben hast. Werd mir wohl dann den mit den LEDs holen (so einen hab ich gesucht) und dann evtl. hinten den verbauten noch wechseln.


----------



## Softy (13. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*

Oh, dann ist das falsch bei geizhals.at eingetragen  Sorry  Die 2 Lüfter reichen vollkommen aus.


----------



## Slice (13. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*



Softy schrieb:


> Oh, dann ist das falsch bei geizhals.at eingetragen  Sorry  Die 2 Lüfter reichen vollkommen aus.



Ok dann tausche ich nur hinten den durch den mit LEDs aus, leuchtet dann besser


----------



## huntertech (13. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*

Immer diese Lichtjunkies


----------



## Softy (13. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*

 Das ist natürlich völlig unnötig, aber dieser hier im Deckel würde sich gut machen : Cooler Master MegaFlow rot 200x200x30mm, 700rpm, 185.9m³/h, 19dB(A) (R4-LUS-07AR-GP) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## huntertech (13. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*

Den hab ich


----------



## Softy (13. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*



huntertech schrieb:


> Den hab ich



Wer ist hier der LED Junkie? 

Ist der schön leise?


----------



## huntertech (13. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*



Softy schrieb:


> Wer ist hier der LED Junkie?
> 
> Ist der schön leise?


 Brummt schön, bei 400rpm unhörbar.

Bei mir sind die LEDs zwangsweise daueraus... bringt auch nichts beim weißen Gehäuse


----------



## Softy (13. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*

Sind die LED's abschaltbar? Oder hast Du Gewalt angewendet?


----------



## huntertech (13. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*

Bei meinem Case sind die abschaltbar. Aber da der Lüfter in der Seite ist, ist das Kabel zu kurz... normalerweise ist er ja vorne


----------



## Softy (13. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*

kk, danke für die Info


----------



## huntertech (13. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*

Bitte


----------



## Slice (13. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*



Softy schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich völlig unnötig, aber dieser hier im Deckel würde sich gut machen : Cooler Master MegaFlow rot 200x200x30mm, 700rpm, 185.9m³/h, 19dB(A) (R4-LUS-07AR-GP) | Geizhals.at Deutschland



Den gibts aber leider weder bei Mindfactory noch bei Amazon  Ansonsten lohnt sich das wegen dem hohen Versand kaum...


----------



## huntertech (13. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*

So toll ist der garnicht 

Ne mal im Ernst, 200mm-Lüfter haben eh keine festgelegte Lochnorm, kaum ein Lüfter passt in andere Gehäuse als das, wofür er gebaut wurde! Der Cooler Master hat z.B. nur 192mm Lochabstand!


----------



## Softy (13. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*

Du kannst aber afaik 2x 120 mm Lüfter in den Deckel packen


----------



## huntertech (13. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*

Hätte, hätte, Fahrradkette  Wozu überhaupt Deckellüfter?


----------



## Softy (13. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*



huntertech schrieb:


> Wozu überhaupt Deckellüfter?



Aus optischen Gründen  Ich habe auch 2 unnötige Deckellüfter


----------



## huntertech (13. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*



Softy schrieb:


> Aus optischen Gründen  Ich habe auch 2 unnötige Deckellüfter


 Nerd 

Wenn er nen Deckellüfter will, wird er sich wohl nach dem Lüfter umsehen müssen, der für das Gehäuse vorgesehen ist. Der Cooler Master MegaFlow passt ja auch nur in Cooler Master Gehäuse, der von NZXT passt auch nur in NZXT-Gehäuse.


----------



## Softy (13. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*

Er nimmt doch das Cooler Master Storm Enforcer. Oder bin ich im falschen Thread?


----------



## huntertech (13. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*

Ups


----------



## Slice (14. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*

jap ich hab das Enforcer von Cooler Master 

@ Softy: ja es passen 2x120mm...


----------



## Slice (21. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*

habe mir nun den folgenden Bildschirm gekauft: LG Electronics Flatron E2360V

Den PC werde ich dann in etwa 1 Woche bestellen, denke mal es gibt mittlerweile nichts großartig neues, was man noch dazu nehmen/tauschen könnte oder?


----------



## Softy (21. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*

Die Zusammenstellung ist nach wie vor prima


----------



## Slice (29. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*

So, heute Abend wird endlich alles bestellt, hier mal der Warenkorb bei Mindfactory:

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...219afb54d97f4295a5102a1565b2ff481e5bb210a1804

Denke mal ich hab alles eingepackt und nochmal ein Danke an alle, die mich beraten haben


----------



## tobibo (29. August 2011)

Passt alles, aber wenn du das Enforcer hast, hätte ich ein Board mit internem USB3 genommen, wie das Asus P8P67.

Das Service Level Gold hättest du dir sparen können


----------



## Slice (29. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*



tobibo schrieb:


> Passt alles, aber wenn du das Enforcer hast, hätte ich ein Board mit internem USB3 genommen, wie das Asus P8P67.
> 
> Das Service Level Gold hättest du dir sparen können



das Thema mit dem USB 3.0 hatten wir schon, das ist mir den Aufpreis nicht wert  joar das mit dem Service Level braucht man net, aber was solls^^


----------



## Softy (29. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*

Die Zusammenstellung passt schon. Wär ja auch schlimm, nach einem 15-seitigen Thread


----------



## Slice (29. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*

ich nehm dann noch den WLAN-Stick hier: TP-Link Netzwerkkarte TL-WN821N WLan 1 Port 300Mbit/s USB 2.0 Stick - Computer Shop und dann wirds heute beim Midnight-Shopping bestellt


----------



## Slice (31. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*

jmd noch nen Vorschlag für nen anderen RAM? Der ist aufgrund schlechten Services bei Mindfactory nicht mehr lieferbar.


----------



## Softy (31. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*

Den hier kannst Du nehmen: 8GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook


----------



## Slice (31. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*



Softy schrieb:


> Den hier kannst Du nehmen: 8GB Corsair XMS3 DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook


 
ok aber nicht mehr bei MF, die haben sich heute unbeliebt bei mir gemacht. Montag bestellt (alles lieferbar lt. Website) -> heute Versandtermin bekommen -> 19.09. Das können die ja vergessen, daher wird der RAM wohl woanders gekauft.


----------



## Softy (31. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*

Jep. Die Gedankenfabrik hat leider öfter einen Knoten im Logistiksystem, ich hab auch schon 2x storniert 

Wo willst Du jetzt kaufen?


----------



## Slice (31. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*



Softy schrieb:


> Jep. Die Gedankenfabrik hat leider öfter einen Knoten im Logistiksystem, ich hab auch schon 2x storniert
> 
> Wo willst Du jetzt kaufen?


 
praktisch wäre Alternate, da könnte ich den RAM abholen, das liegt hier um die Ecke  Sollte die 30€ nicht allzu weit übersteigen.


----------



## Softy (31. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*

DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit

Finde ich prima


----------



## Slice (31. August 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*

ok ich hab mal bei Mindfactory nachgefragt und meine Bestellung ist anscheinend doch schon im Versand und wird morgen verschickt  Dann ist die Bestellübersicht aber anscheinend ziemlich verbuggt^^


----------



## Slice (5. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*

so, Teile sind heute bekommen und wie erwartet klappt nun natürlich wieder gar nix...

hab jetzt 4 std gebraucht, bis endlich alles eingebaut und angeschlossen war (war alles anders als bei PCs, die ich bisher zusammengebaut/gekannt habe). Jetzt mal angeschlossen und es kommt wie erwartet kein Bild, wäre ja auch was gewesen. Er geht zwar an und alle Lüfter laufen auch, aber ich bekomme eben kein Bild und weiß daher auch nicht, ob er überhaupt hochfährt. An geht er jedenfalls und das Laufwerk geht auch auf und zu, aber das wars dann auch schon. Müsste eigentlich alles richtig angeschlossen sein.
Nur da ist ein Steckplatz auf dem Mainboard: ATX12V1, wo meiner Meinung nach ein Kabel rein muss. Aber am Netzteil gibt es dafür keinen Stecker, nur so nen großen für den Stromanschluss am Mainboard (ist auch angeschlossen).

Ich hoffe, dass man mir hier irgendwie helfen kann, ich weiß echt nicht weiter


----------



## huntertech (5. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*

Es gibt am Netzteil einen 4- oder 8-poligen Stecker, der muss auch rein!


----------



## Slice (5. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€*



huntertech schrieb:


> Es gibt am Netzteil einen 4- oder 8-poligen Stecker, der muss auch rein!


 
ein 4-poliger ist da glaube ich, aber mich hat verwirrt, dass man da nen 6-poligen anschließen könnte und so einen gibts nicht...


----------



## Softy (5. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€ - Funktioniert nicht!!!*

Du bist ja ein echter Optimist 

Ob Du 4pol oder 8pol anschließt, ist egal. Es reicht also auch ein 4pin Anschluss, auch wenn das Board einen 8pin Anschluss hat.


----------



## Slice (5. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€ - Funktioniert nicht!!!*



Softy schrieb:


> Du bist ja ein echter Optimist
> 
> Ob Du 4pol oder 8pol anschließt, ist egal. Es reicht also auch ein 4pin Anschluss, auch wenn das Board einen 8pin Anschluss hat.


 
ok ich hab es gefunden, ist doch ein 8-poliger Anschluss und am Netzteil gibt es 2x4-polige, die hab ich angeschlossen und jetzt hab ich zumindest schonmal Bild, mal schauen ob jetzt alles klappt. Nach 4 Stunden Einbau hab ich nämlich die Schnauze voll^^


----------



## huntertech (5. September 2011)

*AW: Gaming PC - Budget etwa 700€ - Funktioniert nicht!!!*

Ich würd das Ding nich in Ruhe lassen bis es läuft ^^


----------

